# airconditioning freon



## aprilannette (Nov 25, 2004)

*1993 nissan se-r airconditioning freon*

Dear sirs: i am only a woman and do not understand somethings about cars except that the pedal on the right makes is go if it is in drive...... My husband bought me a 1992 nissan sentra se-r and I have driven it over 220,000 miles give or take......I love this car....it makes a lot of noise with the aiconditioner but my husband bought a wrecked 1993 sentra se-r and I was wondering is there a difference between the freon in my pretty little 1992 and the newer wrecked 1993.... my husband plans to change over the engine and such to make mine go farther .......i have heard something about new freon taking the place of the older freon and i was wondering what that 1993 has for freon.... and will the air compressor work in my 1992.... thank you very much .......aprilannette


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Welcome to the Board!

By the way, use R134a refrigerant


----------



## aprilannette (Nov 25, 2004)

yesterday i wrote a post about my 1991 nissan se-r and i know it has that r-12 freon.... my husband bought a wrecked 1993 nissan se-r to use for parts .
can any one tell me if the 1993 nissan has r-12 or the newer r134a freon please.... the air conditioning compressor in my 91 is failing and it would cost over $800.00 just to fix it and my husband bought a whole car for that amount. i asked yesterday and no one really told me anything about if they are the same or the 93 has the newer freon..........i know a 1994 has the new freon but i dont know about the 1993.... thank you aprilannette..


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Pretty sure the 93's had R-12. Your probably gonna have to convert over to R-134 though. R-12 is hard to get and super expensive. Ant A/C place can convert it over for ya.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Hello, I merged your two threads together and moved it to the B13 forum.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

basically no matter what system u haev now a days u haev to have it drained and converted to the new kind, unless u can find the old stuff


----------



## sts25 (Aug 19, 2004)

if the freon is R-12 then you can buy "freeze 12" off the shelf its like 5- 7.00 a can


----------



## MaddiesMadre (May 12, 2015)

Does any one know where to put the freon in a 1991 nissan sentra? or just tell me what its close to on the engine?


----------

